# No movement from the kittens....



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

My cat Dora is due to have her kittens any day now and you can feel the kittens really prominently now, but I cannot feel or see any movement....should the kittens be quite active at this stage of the pregnancy or is it normal for them not to move about too much??? She had a bit of discharge on Thursday but nothing else has happened since then and Im worried about the health of the kittens. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe if your cat is due to give the birth there isn't room for them to move about. However if you are really concerned then a trip to the vets would be the best option.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

I put my hand on her tummy ever so lightly and have been watching like a hawk to see if I could see any twitches, but nothing....another visit to the vet is in order I think


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely a visit to the vet, if only to put your mind at rest.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, il get her along tonight.....im terrified though!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Even though I've been breeding 30 years I still sit nail biting when one of my girls is due.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam no expert but when my cat is about to give birth her stomach goes really hard, she could be very close!


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jen, I had a feel of her stomach this morning and it is really hard now....she hasnt each much today either, which isnt like her as shes been eating non-stop lately. I just hope the kittens are ok, she had some discharge last week and I thought that was the start of labour but nothing since.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, that should have read "eaten much"....nervous mummy and all that


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would keep a very close eye on her, has her milk come in yet?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Goodluck I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Defo keep a close eye on her and by all means give yourself peace of mind by taking her to the vet if you feel that is right but I just thought I would like to share with you that my own queens tend to eat mountains from middle to 9/10ths of the way though their pregnancy then their appetite suddnely drops a day or so before they actually give birth. Also, I notice that kittens become worryingly quiet just before the big push into the wicked world. It could just be the lull before the storm as the saying goes. Hope so. 

Wishing you and your queen all the very best and hope you will see some nice healthy strong kittens in a few hours.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Rraa, that has put my mind at ease somewhat...she is completely content in herself and is just enjoying lounging about at the moment relaxing. Not distressed in the slightest. She is noticeably larger today also, and the kittens are so much more prominent so she cant have long to go....I hope...!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, it could be that there is now very little room for them all to play football so they're just having a snooze and building up their strength before they have the fight of their life, emerging into the big bad world. 

I do not want to deter you from taking your queen to the vetty to check everything is ok. 

This is just such a horrid waiting game isn't it ...


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I think it is generally true of people and animals alike that when it gets very close the end everything quietens down a bit, i wouldn't be suprised if they start poping out before you even get a chance to take her to the vets.

Keep us posted!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a useful tip, don't know if it would work with Persians, but always keep feeling your cats ears, when they are getting ready to go into labour the cats temperature drops, so on my Siamese their ears and the end of their tails used to go icy cold.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

THE KITTENS R OK!!! I lay down beside her and just kept stroking her whilst never taking my eyes off her tummy....and they moved (like a mexican wave!!! ) Absolutely no disputing that they moved....I am SOOOO relieved! She was sick this morning, which I have also heard is a sign of impending labour so fingers crossed ladies! I will keep you posted! L


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh what great news & a relief all round.

Good luck hopefully not long now!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay - I like the "mexican wave" simile  sounds like they were too busy watching the football rather than playing it ...  

Glad all seems to be well. Hope the delivery is smooth. Sending best purrs.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you all so much, the support from everyone has been invaluable, especially as its my first (and Dora's) (and last!!!) litter


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad to hear they are moving about...hope all goes well with delivery and they dont keep us waiting too long


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

I will get some pics of fat mummy tonight .... I was supposed to get some pics last week but my camera had run out of battery power so no excuse now!  Nicki you will be surprised how alike our "babies" are! LOL!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Any news? Has she had them yet???


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Sphynx, no nothing yet! After seeing the size of most of the queens on here I think she may have a while to go yet....have you had a look at the pics (mummy dora?). There are only two kittens but she still looks quite small compared to some......the vet had said two weeks at the most and that was two weeks ago so fingers crossed!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

sending you and your lovely queen positive thoughts - hope she soon has some lovely strong healthy babies ...


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Rraa! Hopefully I'll have news to report soon! L


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

thats good to hear...keep us posted...i love hearing of new kittys


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy to hear everything is ok
I had a shock last night...After seven weeks of thinking my girl was pregnant she started calling!!! I had my suspicions for a few days and after asking for advice i got hold of her neck & tickled her behind and she started treading She must have been having a phantom? She has been eating loads, her nipples are pink and she has become very loving. I can't stand the wait now as she is going back to stud this week. Is there any specific time when in heat, that gives more of a chance of a successful mating?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Sphynxskin - how frustrating. I recently took my two queens to stud but they both turned out not to have taken. Both breeders have offered me a return visit. It is very anxious-making to have to take them all over again and I can empathise. Not sure about whether there is a recommended time but with my two, the best time is on Day 2 of their call. That way, the call is nice and strong and there is plenty of time for them to settle in and still enjoy the honeymoon. I have found that if I took my queens on day 1 of their call, the call dissipates during the journey and it may take a while to get back into the flow of things: likewise if I take them late on Day 3. 

Hope your next visit to the stud is successful. Sending good wishes.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I am ok with a return visit as it is my dad who has the stud muffin ( he better be this time!) Poor girl having to go through it all again, she'll be there for a week.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> Happy to hear everything is ok
> I had a shock last night...After seven weeks of thinking my girl was pregnant she started calling!!! I had my suspicions for a few days and after asking for advice i got hold of her neck & tickled her behind and she started treading She must have been having a phantom? She has been eating loads, her nipples are pink and she has become very loving. I can't stand the wait now as she is going back to stud this week. Is there any specific time when in heat, that gives more of a chance of a successful mating?


well my cat has just had a litter of only one wee kitty and in week 7 she was acting as though she was in heat...she was calling out and when I stroked her near her tail she was 'treading' and rubbing on me like mad...i just thought it was part of being pregnant and never mentioned it until I read your post. I could however fel the kitty moving inside so I knew shewas defo preg.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

If that is the case with my cat would she not let the stud cat mate with her? I tried feeling for movement but couldn't feel anything. I don't know what to do now


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I have brought her back home. i'm just going to wait and by the end of two weeks i'll know for sure one way or the other.


----------

